# and now.... FLUFFY spoo!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

We had the curly spoo... well the next step is a soggy spoo:










(lmao, her limp 'xmas tree' tail is hilarious!)

and then we turn into a (very) FLUFFY spoo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










haha, 'cept she can't see, obviously, so her topknot gets tied up nice again:









Now I did do a wee photo shoot this afternoon, but you won't see the results of that until the weekend, you'll know why then. haha! For now, enjoy a fuzzy spoo who has way more coat than I realised... lol









For those talking about dryers before, I use the ezycoat dryer on her, and she's usually dry in less than an hour, maybe 45 mins? I didn't time it today though! lol.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i love fluffy over-the-eyes top knots! too bad it isn't practical...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, so fluffy!
and I got to cuddle it today ! lol
You never told me about the photo shoot lol!?!

I guess I'll have to wait!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a pretty, pretty girl Paris is!! I love her. She is gorgeous and just loaded with personality!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Paris is just SO beautiful!! Swoon!  I just think she has the most beautiful coat, and I LOVE her fluffy topknot! I hope to grow Cricket's topknot that long someday!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awwwww....Paris is all fluffy again! She looks fabulous as always.
_


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I just love Paris, she is beautiful. Curious about the photo shoot and can't wait to see.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a transformation. I like her wet look too. She almost looks a little corded. I really like the way she wears the cut you have her in. Of course, she would look good in anything!

Can't wait to see more pictures! Curious to know what you are up to!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Fluffy Paris! What are you going to do with her cut when the grooming competition is over? o:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

There's nothing better than a fluffy, fresh and clean Poodle. She such a beauty!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Fluffy Paris! What are you going to do with her cut when the grooming competition is over? o:


after my exam (not a competition, just a straight out exam) I'm likely to be highly tempted to put her into a (slightly shorter) continental! Ie a bit bigger than a plain HCC, but not a full on banded up continental either... hehe. I'm sorely tempted to do it at the moment but it's only my exam holding me back right now. I'm gonna be frowned on by soooooooooooo many people who have 'warned' me I better not put her into 'the silly pom pom trim' but I'm sooo itching to do it that I think I'm just gonna have to! hehe.

BFF, you should see her when she air drys, THEN she looks rather corded! I don't have any decent pics of it though cos she's rarely properly wet at any time other than at work when I blow dry her! lol. If she wasn't such a bush-hound I'd be tempted to try cording her, but sticks and garden bits can't be brushed out of cords so it won't happen with her! lol.

I'll post her photo shoot pics in the weekend, until then my lips (fingers??) are sealed!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I love her top knot and ears! she is sooo pretty! how many bands do you have her top knot up with?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

*exam ;D

And who cares what they think! Paris will look beautiful in a continental! I say go for it whenever you're ready! 8D


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She looks so glamourous. I love the longer clips, how much time to you spend brushing her?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ughh she's so gorgeous!! Look at all that HAIR! I'm so jealous, it feels like Desmond's hair is growing soooo slowwwww. ): 
She looks absolutely darling with her TK tied up like that. Oh man, I wish I could see her in person!! <3


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Pretty Pretty Fluffy Paris


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty girl! Although I admit I prefer the fluffy over the damp and soggy! LOL!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to see a PURPLE continental on her. :biggrin:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol fluffyspoos! I could probably cut her into the continental FOR my exam, but I'm NOT comfortable doing my first *ever* continental trim, in an exam situation! lol! I also want to get this desi trim really good before I go on to something else too, I don't like it how it is at the moment, and I don't want to leave it 'bad' and just go to something else! I want it GOOOOOD, and then I'll have 'mastered it' (IMO) and can drop it and go for a new trim. hehe! I *am* itching to put her into a continental, but really only cos having decided I do want to do it, I want it noooooooooooowwww! It will be late this year/early 2011 when she gets a nekkid pink hinney, in our spring/summer. 

Birdie, it's taking *forever* to grow Paris out too. She basically hasn't had her neck hair touched for 7 months, same with her ears... She's had her body and legs scissored in that time, but not alot.

hahaha, and omg I sooooo want her to be purple too BFF! ohh, you never know..... lol!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol fluffyspoos! I could probably cut her into the continental FOR my exam, but I'm NOT comfortable doing my first *ever* continental trim, in an exam situation! lol! I also want to get this desi trim really good before I go on to something else too, I don't like it how it is at the moment, and I don't want to leave it 'bad' and just go to something else! I want it GOOOOOD, and then I'll have 'mastered it' (IMO) and can drop it and go for a new trim. hehe! I *am* itching to put her into a continental, but really only cos having decided I do want to do it, I want it noooooooooooowwww! It will be late this year/early 2011 when she gets a nekkid pink hinney, in our spring/summer.
> 
> Birdie, it's taking *forever* to grow Paris out too. She basically hasn't had her neck hair touched for 7 months, same with her ears... She's had her body and legs scissored in that time, but not alot.
> 
> hahaha, and omg I sooooo want her to be purple too BFF! ohh, you never know..... lol!


I so can't wait for her CC!
Lol, think how long it would take for that purple to grow out!!
You'd have a pink poodle for awhile lol!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jak said:


> I so can't wait for her CC!
> Lol, think how long it would take for that purple to grow out!!
> You'd have a pink poodle for awhile lol!


I wouldn't do it with chalk like I do her ears anyway, I'd be there for. ev. er! lol Either dye or try out that shampoo that turns her purple! hahahaha!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG she is so cute I never seen her fluffed out and with more hair on her face !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When's your exam, FD? I thought it was this month?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh, and I forgot to say that she's got one band holding back the segment that ends riiight along in line with the back corners of her eyes, and one other band behind that holding from behind the eyes to just infront of the ears. 

And yeah, she has a weeks growth on her face there too! lol. I like her shaved face (30 blade) but I don't mind her with this much hair too, it looks cool alllllll white...

I have a *workshop* to prepare for the exam mid April (ie we do a mock exam basically, with the tutors helping us through it all!) The exam itself won't be until aug/sept-ish I expect. No date for it yet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, boy was I off, LOL! MAN! I can't even imagine how much coat she'll have by then! Aww.. it'll be all warm and summery here by then.. hehe! Winter for you! *cackle* I can't wait to see her in the full desi clip!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well I refuse to band up her neck, she's NOT a show dog and never can be, so I'm not interested in having a 'full' mane. But at the same time I'm gonna let it get as long as it gets! lol. It's rather wispy and broken at the ends at the moment, so I dunno if it'll actually get a whole lot longer. I don't think I want her topknot much bigger, cos it flops within about 20 mins of having it bathed & fluffed up! lol! her legs definitely I'm gonna concentrate on letting them grow; I'm bad at scissoring them up all the time! lol. So I need to leave them ALONE (in regards to trimming anyway!) to grow out properly... hehe. That and try to convince her ears to grow... lol!

She will get a full on trim done in 5 weeks at the workshop, and then tidy-ups and perhaps one full groom between then and the exam probably, depending on how long we have until the exam...

And hence I can plan her next groom nearly a year ahead! lol!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh Heavenly!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*love the fluff*

Pretty Girl! I wish my blow dryer would do the job in 45 minutes!! Love the fluff!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

BFF said:


> I want to see a PURPLE continental on her. :biggrin:


I vote for the purple continental, if anyone can pull it off it would be the team of FD and Paris!


----------

